# Copying File Name Listings



## MA-Caver (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a good amount of music on my computer's spare HD... I want to copy down the file names of the songs but without typing in each-and-every-single-song-in-that-folder.  

Is there a way to just get a copy of (all) the file name(s) and paste them on to say a spread-sheet program? 

Beats long hours of typing (yeah I'm lazy... and I have over 2000 songs) and finding out you skipped some or retyped the same name several times.

Help?


----------



## tahuti (Oct 16, 2010)

command line to help.

Navigate to folder you want, type dir >> filename.txt this will save content of folder in filename.txt and it will be found in same folder. You will need to delete extra info. Works on all windows.

Better way would be using powershell v2.0 (already on vista and win7) they can even generate csv file you can open in spreadsheet.

start powershell navigate to folder use cd

get-childitem *.mp3 | sort-object name | format-table name, size | export-csv music.csv -notypeinformation

With bit of practice you could actually specify all folders where your music is and gather names and create spreadsheet for you.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 16, 2010)

tahuti said:


> command line to help.
> 
> Navigate to folder you want, type dir >> filename.txt this will save content of folder in filename.txt and it will be found in same folder. You will need to delete extra info. Works on all windows.
> 
> ...


Umm... heh heh... still running XP and still kinda ignorent on command lines and what not... I'm guessing you mean in DOS?


----------



## tahuti (Oct 16, 2010)

yes it is good old dos

so start-run-type cmd or you can find under accessories

use cd foldername to navigate to where you want, pressing tab will autocomplete name

so first option is for you

dir >> filename.txt 

and when you open filename.txt it will look like:

2007-07-07  01:35 PM    <DIR>          Start Menu
2007-07-31  03:34 PM               907 stats_daily.txt
2007-07-08  12:55 PM                92 stats_monthly.txt
2007-07-31  03:34 PM               253 stats_weekly.txt

if you are using excel you can just paste in it, but each line will be in one cell.
In Excel 2007 is under Data- Text to Columns (fixed width, next, next, finish) and you will have all dates, times, dir, size and names in their own columns.


----------



## crushing (Oct 18, 2010)

Great information tahuti!

I've done something similar, but I wanted just the path\filename of the current directory and subdirectories without all the other stuff and use this:

dir /b/s >> musiclist.txt

The /b switch says to do bare formatting and the /s says to do subdirectories too.


----------

